# Montana 60 series C4864



## davemhughes (Oct 16, 2006)

New to the forum....hello all. Was wondering if you all knew anything about this company and the 60 series models as i am leaning heavily at buying one with a FEL w/ a 7ft rotary cutter.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

What kind of price is the dealer asking for the tractor, FEL, rotary cutter package?


----------



## davemhughes (Oct 16, 2006)

Well been searching the web for this model and have not actually gotten an in writing quote but from what I have seen....somewhere in the 21k-24k range


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

I've not seen ANY of them out there, even though there are 2 dealers within 40 miles of me. Most are built in South Korea, but a few models are built in Romania. In my humble opinion, I'd probably shy away from them, especially with the current situation on the Korean Penninsula. Parts MIGHT get a little ify.


----------



## davemhughes (Oct 16, 2006)

Hey thanks....did not know they were ROK made.....point well taken


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Did you have a specific price range or particular features that you were trying to stick with Dave?


----------



## davemhughes (Oct 16, 2006)

Looking for a good warranty/dealer network, 40-57hp diesel, shuttle trans, class 1 3 point, FEL, 4x4, rugged/reliable, industrial tires, descent hydralic pump system, just a 540 live pto, maybe a backhoe if the deal is right. Max yearly hours used be 150-250 for mainly utilitarian use in home landscape, remodeling, and building a couple of buildings 30x40 type, with light ag use(10 ac of soybeans, wheat, corn for deer, turkey, pheasant, and doves.) We are buying 12 ac and home that borders Federal land on 3 sides on lake Would like to get it all in a package under 24k or close with 20- 30% down.....I know sort of vague but with my other tractors I always found something to do with them. Oh ....also do not mind traveling somewhere with my 1 ton and 20ft heavy trailer to go get a deal.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I have a perspective recommendation but when you threw in the shuttle trans (I take it that you mean a power shuttle) that kind a threw a monkey wrench in things. Is the shuttle shift an absolute requirement?


----------



## davemhughes (Oct 16, 2006)

No not an absolute. But the more I read about TAFE tractors the more I am interested in them.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I have looked at the Tafe tractors at the dealer in Lawrenceburg but was not to sure comfortable about service and parts support. They make a good solid tractor. They are made in India along the past Massey Ferguson designs. 

Would something like this be in your price and feature range?

5105 

My neighbor purchased one this summer and loves his. Has everything but the shuttle shift. The 542 FEL runs around $4,400. 

Loaders


----------

